# question about dr chronic



## ozzy~305~ (Apr 3, 2007)

hey has anybody ever ordered grow lights n other equipment from dr chronic??n if so,is it reliable and does yourshipment really arrive?thnks


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 4, 2007)

He only ships things like that to the UK. I don't know where you're at, I just figured i'd let you know.


----------

